# Edit: Chronic Anemia and Worms (Horrible Milk Production, What am I Missing?)



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

My does are 3/4 Nubian 1/4 Alpine. Penny is in her second freshening and Beulah is in her first.
During her first freshening, Penny gave about half a gallon with one milking a day and kids on her during the day. 
Now this freshening, she only gives three cups a day.
We did move to a differemt climate between Penny's freshening.
Beulah only gives two cups a day.
They didn't have the best quality hay through the winter, but are on a lush pasture now.
They receive Kent Home Fresh grain, alfalfa pellets, and black oil sunflower seeds. 
They have free choice access to Wind and Rain loose mineral.
We are in a selenium deficient area, so they get free access to a selenium block. They also have a cobalt block in their pen.
Both does were dewormed with Safeguard immediately after kidding.
What could be causing this poor production?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not familiar with that particular grain. What is the protein percentage in the grain? Also, are they still getting hay? Goats need the roughage from hay - even in the warmer months.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

groovyoldlady said:


> I'm not familiar with that particular grain. What is the protein percentage in the grain? Also, are they still getting hay? Goats need the roughage from hay - even in the warmer months.


The grain has 16% protein.
They still have the hay in their pen, but don't really eat it now that the grass is green.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Have you checked them for parasites? How much feed are you giving them at each milking? How many kids did they have in their last freshening vs their recent kidding?


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

That sounds frustrating! How's their water consumption? Has this lower supply been constant since the move and second freshening?


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Have you checked them for parasites? How much feed are you giving them at each milking? How many kids did they have in their last freshening vs their recent kidding?


They get roughly 2-3 cups of grain and 2-3 cups of alfalfa pellets and 1 cup of BOSS.
Penny had twins her FF and triplets this time. Beulah had twins.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

littleheathens said:


> That sounds frustrating! How's their water consumption? Has this lower supply been constant since the move and second freshening?


They do drink plenty of water, but it is from a well. Will that mess with their minerals? 
Their production dropped after the move.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How long ago did you move? Could they still be stressed from the change?


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> How long ago did you move? Could they still be stressed from the change?


We moved last June, so it's been a little while. That's a good thought though.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

If I get fecals run on them, do I need to check several goats or will one animal adequately show what parasites I need to be treating for?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I would check fecals, minerals, and maybe up their feed, the alfalfa not the grain. Have you had your pasture tested? It may not be very much protein if you haven't tested to see. Is that amount of feed per each doe or between the two? If it is for both, they def need feed upped. 

We feed a decent amount of alfalfa for ours as that's what makes milk. I have 3 does in milk currently and then a bred doe and yearling and 5 young kids. We put out about 4-5 flakes of alfalfa hay and 15# of alflafa pellets a day between them. They have access to heavy browse and we feed some oats and boss on the stand to the milkers. Our 2 mini-Nubians are milking out about a gallon each per day and my standard Nubian about 5# (just over half gallon, she also had mastitis and lost half the production amount)


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Jubillee said:


> I would check fecals, minerals, and maybe up their feed, the alfalfa not the grain. Have you had your pasture tested? It may not be very much protein if you haven't tested to see. Is that amount of feed per each doe or between the two? If it is for both, they def need feed upped.
> 
> We feed a decent amount of alfalfa for ours as that's what makes milk. I have 3 does in milk currently and then a bred doe and yearling and 5 young kids. We put out about 4-5 flakes of alfalfa hay and 15# of alflafa pellets a day between them. They have access to heavy browse and we feed some oats and boss on the stand to the milkers. Our 2 mini-Nubians are milking out about a gallon each per day and my standard Nubian about 5# (just over half gallon, she also had mastitis and lost half the production amount)


Thanks for the thoughtful reply! 
I will try to get fecals run shortly.
That is the amount of feed per doe.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

The vet said that the fecals showed medium worm load. He said that he can't expand beyond that. 
Should I give another dose of Safeguard since they only got one dose after kidding? Should I use something else?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

You really need to know the type of worm. Safeguard isn't really going to touch most of the worms. If they won't tell you, I'd do Cydectin as it's generally more broad spectrum. 

If it is worms causing them to drop milk, they may come up in production when clear but probably not to their full potential depending on how long they have been low.

Reading back, you said you moved in June and their production dropped. So they are going on a minimum of a year in production now? When did they freshen? I'm a little confused on the timeline.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Jubillee said:


> You really need to know the type of worm. Safeguard isn't really going to touch most of the worms. If they won't tell you, I'd do Cydectin as it's generally more broad spectrum.
> 
> If it is worms causing them to drop milk, they may come up in production when clear but probably not to their full potential depending on how long they have been low.
> 
> Reading back, you said you moved in June and their production dropped. So they are going on a minimum of a year in production now? When did they freshen? I'm a little confused on the timeline.


Thanks for the reply!

Penny freshened this March and Beulah this April.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a pretty serious problem if the vet can't tell you what parasites your goat has.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I increased their alfalfa and started them on the herbal wormer I have while I shop for the chemical one.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Are they holding the milk and just not letting down for you?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ok so they freshened more recently. Have they been that low since they freshened or is this a recent drop?


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> Are they holding the milk and just not letting down for you?


Penny's udder is nice and loose when she's done, so I don't think she is.
I know Beulah holds back some because her udder still fills a bit full when I'm done, and her kids can get quite a bit out after me.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Jubillee said:


> Ok so they freshened more recently. Have they been that low since they freshened or is this a recent drop?


They have been low since they freshened, but Penny was giving three cups and now it's dropped to two.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Had anybody found Land of Havilah's dewormer to be effective? Would you recommend it?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I use LOH parasite formula. I have had great success with it. If you go that route, do a good 4 to 5 day running start with the herbs then weekly...gets them going strong. We make a tea with our and During peek parasite months (hot and humid) we add essential oils weekly. I do one drop each oregano, lemon grass, wild orange and digestion blend per goat. We also add garlic and ginger to our tea.
Low milk production causes can be
Not enough groceries to support production
Not enough water intake.
Parasites
Mineral issue
Illness
Start with rhe easy fixes and add a few buckets of fluid choices, like cool water, electrolytes, ACV and molasses or even tang or Kool. Aid lol. If they don't like the water flavor. They won't drink enough. Adding flavors can help

Next..if they seem in the lean side, up their food slowly to support production and condition.
minerals. What brand do you use? Do they eat it? We added a cobalt block here a few years back and seems to help. We have to copper bolus or our production drops.our well water is horrible. We also use a inline hose filter for their water.
get them on a good herbal program for parasites. The herbs do more than control parasites. It's good food that support the immune system which in turn creates a healthier animal, which creates more milk 😁
Then there is illness...rule out anemia, temperature, are their eyes bright and alert..coats shiny and shed out properly, ( I have a few who have a stubborn shed out..its frustrating) pooping berries, active and chewing a cud.
Might also address good rumen function with daily probiotics and a few days of dark beer.

Hope this helps you ID what maybe going on.

Best wishes


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

happybleats said:


> I use LOH parasite formula. I have had great success with it. If you go that route, do a good 4 to 5 day running start with the herbs then weekly...gets them going strong. We make a tea with our and During peek parasite months (hot and humid) we add essential oils weekly. I do one drop each oregano, lemon grass, wild orange and digestion blend per goat. We also add garlic and ginger to our tea.
> Low milk production causes can be
> Not enough groceries to support production
> Not enough water intake.
> ...


Thank you for the long reply!
I will start giving them some molasses water and see if that increases their intake.
I use Wind and Rain Cattle Mineral. They don't eat a ton of it, but they do eat some. They also have a trace mineral, selenium, and cobalt block in their pen.
I will get back on their FAMACHA. 
They were copper bolused in the fall, but I've been seeing some reddish fur on their hips, so I may hit them again.
They are acting just like happy goats.
Penny is quite lean, so hopefully balancing her diet and deworming helps.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

FAMACHA is between three and four. They are on an herbal wormer and I have copper supplement on the way, but it won't arrive for a little while. Do I need to do anything else?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

At a 3 or 4..I would do a herbal push. Giving LOH 2 x a day for 5 days. I have a doe right now that we are doing this with. After day two she already perked up alot. 
Any one 4 or 5 should have anemia support as well. You can. Give 30 cc of 50/50 acv/water once a day. Red cell, b 12..high protien foods and browse. 

Best wishes


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We had one drop slowly over 2-3 days in production, she's at about 1/2 what she was doing, she needed worming. Back up to her normal in 2 days. 

We use LOH and like it just fine. I agree, if you go that route, you have to be diligent and dose much more than you would conventional.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

LOH was out of stock, but it should be here by Monday now.
I gave the herd a homemade dewormer, and dolomite, vit. C, and copper sulfate about a week ago.
Penny now has a FAMANCHA of 4-5 and bottle jaw. Today her appetite was poor, so I gave her b complex and some Nutri-Drench. Should I copper bolus as well or was the Copper Sulfate sufficient? They got 1/2 teaspoon each.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I should also mention that her appetite is poor.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

The wormer actually came this morning, so I got them started on it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

BV Farms said:


> I increased their alfalfa and started them on the herbal wormer I have while I shop for the chemical one.


Look up the essential oil for worming this worked great for me so far and maybe you could get some chaffhaye if they sell around you. Since I started using it my milk production doubled


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

BV Farms said:


> LOH was out of stock, but it should be here by Monday now.
> I gave the herd a homemade dewormer, and dolomite, vit. C, and copper sulfate about a week ago.
> Penny now has a FAMANCHA of 4-5 and bottle jaw. Today her appetite was poor, so I gave her b complex and some Nutri-Drench. Should I copper bolus as well or was the Copper Sulfate sufficient? They got 1/2 teaspoon each.


I had issues with bottle jaw and high worm loads and anemia also. It's not fun. As I said is last post try the essential oils maybe. They helped me faster than the chemical wormers did along with red cell I added lemon for the anemia.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

We finished the 6 days of LOH wormer. They are still quite anemic, but hopefully now that their worm load should be down, they can recover.
Should I continue B complex and Nutri-Drench until anemia clears up? Should I give a copper bolus or another dose of copper sulfate?
@BrookviewFarm, did you use lemon essential oil, or lemons in general?


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

BV Farms said:


> We finished the 6 days of LOH wormer. They are still quite anemic, but hopefully now that their worm load should be down, they can recover.
> Should I continue B complex and Nutri-Drench until anemia clears up? Should I give a copper bolus or another dose of copper sulfate?
> @BrookviewFarm, did you use lemon essential oil, or lemons in general?


I would highly recommend red cell and lemon essential oil for the anemia and wild orange essential oil once a week for parasite prevention.

The oils are one drop per 50# goat lbs in a carrier oil. I use olive oil I do about 5cc olive oil because that works in the drencher.
Lemon oil every day for about 5 days then once a week with the orange oil
Red cell I do 5cc per day per goat while anemic until color starts coming back. Red cell up to 30 days straight.

Hope this helps it worked wonders for me. Also chaffhaye really helps with milk production.
Red cell they have at tractor supply, wild orange and lemon essential oil Amazon.

Dave


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

NutriDrench is not for anemia. It really doesn't have enough iron to really help. It is a short term (and I mean short term) help for a weak or sick goat. Redcell is a product made specifically for anemia.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ☝


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Our local TSC only has a huge bottle of Red Cell. I can get it, but is there any benefit of Red Cell over Geritol?


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

BV Farms said:


> Our local TSC only has a huge bottle of Red Cell. I can get it, but is there any benefit of Red Cell over Geritol?


im not familiar with geritol but the gallon jug is only i think $27 money well spent because if you have this problem now you may again.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I just bought the Red Cell. The non milkers aren't as bad, but the whole herd could use some iron, so it's worth it I think.


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

The lemon essential oil would help with that red cell


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Today Penny has been doing awful. She is so lethargic and has virtually no appetite. 
I got her to eat a few handfuls of grass and some blueberries. 
I've given her some Nutri-Drench to get some nutrients in her.
She's been getting B Complex regularly for the past couple weeks.
I gave her some cayenne tincture and honey.
I also have her 60 cc of electrolyte water so that she doesn't get dehydrated in this hot weather. I saw her drink a little bit on her own, but she mostly just lies down.
I gave her a dose of Red Cell. I wasn't able to get any lemon essential oil.
Is there anything else that I should do?
Should I give the Red Cell once or twice a day?
Her eyelids and gums are white.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh dear - that sounds bad! No advice here, but bumping the thread in hopes someone with more experience can weigh in and help.


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

You need injectable iron...
Then continue with red cell


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I think I heard goats can have trouble with injectable iron sometimes? Something about a reaction to the shot - I think it’s advised to have something on hand for that just in case, but I can’t remember what.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Have you treated with a chemical dewormer? Do you know what parasites you are treating?


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Just read back a little- it sounds like you need a real fecal so you know what parasite you are treating. Try a fecal with a different vet or mail it in. 

You can increase the frequency of an EO blend or herbal dewormer blends for acute cases like this. I'd do that now. Keep her cool with frozen jugs of water and shade. Get her iron up with injectable B. Cayenne and honey, garlic, mine love to eat orange peels, black walnut leaves- what do you have?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I currently have a doe that's fairly anemic. She was getting over a case if worms. I've been dosing 50/50 ACV and water with lemon EO in it. I also have been dosing herbals to not only py help kill off more worms but also to help heal her system. I add orange and oregano as well as clove oil to that mix. She has liquid chlorophyll in it too and I put her bcomplex orally into the mix. I know some say it won't work orally but I have seen it. 

I dose her with the 4x a day for 2 days then go down to 3x then 2x. She picked up in attitude and pink is coming back to her eyes. Red Cell alone wasn't doing anything. 

With herbals and situations like this, you have to do multiple doses a day.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I should mention that I gave the LOH wormer twice a day for six days in addition to garlic and ginger. Should I give more of it?


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Jubillee said:


> I currently have a doe that's fairly anemic. She was getting over a case if worms. I've been dosing 50/50 ACV and water with lemon EO in it. I also have been dosing herbals to not only py help kill off more worms but also to help heal her system. I add orange and oregano as well as clove oil to that mix. She has liquid chlorophyll in it too and I put her bcomplex orally into the mix. I know some say it won't work orally but I have seen it.
> 
> I dose her with the 4x a day for 2 days then go down to 3x then 2x. She picked up in attitude and pink is coming back to her eyes. Red Cell alone wasn't doing anything.
> 
> With herbals and situations like this, you have to do multiple doses a day.


How much of the EOs do you use?


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I drenched her with 50/50 ACV and water, molasses, B complex, and 2 drops orange essential oil.
She wasn't a fan of black walnut leaves or orange peels. She loved oak leaves though. I know that that won't help with parasites, but at least she has some solid food in her stomachs. She also nibbled at some grass. I tried spinach, oatmeal, and even Ritz, but she wasn't interested. She will eat a little bit of BOSS though.
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've been making her stand and taking her on short walks to keep her gut working properly.
Please pray that she at least doesn't get worse through the night. Hopefully the Red Cell starts helping over the next few days.

Also, I know that the vet didn't say what parasites were in her fecal, but barberpole is quite common in this area. Also, she has had normal poop. Her only symptom is bad anemia, poor body condition, and bottle jaw (which I realize are caused by anemia)


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Maybe your girl is on to something - I swear I’ve seen somewhere that oak leaves _can_ actually help with parasites. It’s not good for them to have too many, but some can supposedly be beneficial.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Unfortunately things are a bit worse this morning.
She is starting to lose coordination. She can get her back end up and crawl on her front knees, but she is quite wobbly and eventually tips over. She is unaware of her surroundings as well.
I gave her Nutri-Drench, electrolytes, grapefruit seed extract, and Red Cell this morning.
How many times a day should I be giving Red Cell at this point? How much fluids should she be receiving since she is not eating or drinking?
Do you guys see her coming back or should I prepare to put her down?
Also, her eyelids are a bit swollen this morning.
Thanks is advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you had a vet involved with any of this?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She sounds critical. Dehydration could be pulling her down as well. If you can get sub q fluids..may help. Or drench her electrolytes several times a day. Goal should be a gallon a day.
Keep up with some cayenne and honey every 15 minutes for an hour..then hourly. 
I would Do LOH acutely. She has this on her web site. 
*Red cell once a day (6 cc per 100#) OR injectable iron 4 cc per 100 pounds sub q. Have epinephrine (1 cc per 100# IM) or large oral dose of Benadryl in a syringe ready to give if there is a reaction. 
*B 12 and/or B complex continue the
*30 cc 50/50 acv/water
* keep browse foods in front of her..hay, alfalfa, leaves (oak is great for scours) vines..pines and cedar are all good food. 
With essential oils. Get quality. You want the purest you can find. Amazon and OTC often ate tainted with fillers. I use DoTerra but Young living, mountain rose herbs otmr plant therapy seem to be good. Buy directly from the company as other sources can be tampered with. 
Wild orange has been shown to combat barberpole worms. I have been using it weekly for a while now and it works. I also give oregano, lemongrass, digestive blend. I'll add others as I need. Lemon for anemia. 
*probiotics 2 x a day, dark beer won't hurt either

Be sure to do oral treatments spread out. Dont want to over load her belly all at once. 

While she is critical..there is hope..but will take alot of work. You will know if she has had enough. ((Hugs))


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

happybleats said:


> She sounds critical. Dehydration could be pulling her down as well. If you can get sub q fluids..may help. Or drench her electrolytes several times a day. Goal should be a gallon a day.
> Keep up with some cayenne and honey every 15 minutes for an hour..then hourly.
> I would Do LOH acutely. She has this on her web site.
> *Red cell once a day (6 cc per 100#) OR injectable iron 4 cc per 100 pounds sub q. Have epinephrine (1 cc per 100# IM) or large oral dose of Benadryl in a syringe ready to give if there is a reaction.
> ...


Thanks so much for your long reply.
I'll keep y'all updated.
I gave her a smoothie with peanut butter, oatmeal, spinach, herbs, yogurt, and essential oils. She perked up quite a bit after that. I was able to get her up and walking for a few minutes. She needed an occasional reminder of which leg to use, but she did it. I will try to keep her hydrated as well. Today is supposed to be cooler, which will help a bit.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Smoothies are a great idea to get calories in her. You can use a large towel like a sling to help support her as she walks is needed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice. 

Glad she is peeking up, pray she continues to thrive.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Throughout the morning she steadily improved. She ate and drank on her own and I even found her in a different place than I left her.
She suddenly went down hill though. She can't close her eyes. She keeps her neck craned to one side. And she is completely unresponsive. I made sure that she is upright, so she is not on her side. 
I can no longer give her oral treatment as she won't swallow.
What can I do?
Is it time to let her go? At this point is she even suffering?


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I should mention that her gums are blue and her tongue has blue spots. Is this her body losing the ability to use oxygen from the iron and protein deficiency from anemia?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

That sounds really, really bad. Have you had a vet look at her??


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

@Jubillee @happybleats @GoofyGoat @Jessica84


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Honestly if she has gotten that bad, I'd have a vet look at her asap. She's not making any progress and gotten worse. There is something being missed. If she wasn't down like that or getting worse, I'd say you could work on her more, but I'd probably have her at the vet now.


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Honestly if she has gotten that bad, I'd have a vet look at her asap. She's not making any progress and gotten worse. There is something being missed. If she wasn't down like that or getting worse, I'd say you could work on her more, but I'd probably have her at the vet now.


That ^


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

I did have one that got real bad anemia and had bottle jaw and very poor body condition and could barely get up and was very wobbly.

She came back after vitamin b, iron injections and then I had to use red cell for almost two months. in my experience lemon oil and red cell work good together but alone red cell takes a long time.

Hope she pulls through.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh dear. I was hoping she was going to rally for you. 
Only you can say if shes done fighting. If you cant get her to a vet to assess..I personally would not want her to suffer. What ever decision you make will be the correct one. 
((Hugs))


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

She passed away. Thankyou all for your time and prayers.


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

Sorry...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im. So sorry


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I’m so sorry. RIP Sweet girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry 😢


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Thankyou! We were very sad to lose her. She was the mother of half the herd and the herd queen. We have five of her doelings, so her legacy will go on.

I started any of my does with a poor FAMACHA on red cell and was finally able to get lemon oil.
Is there a withdraw time for red cell? Can we still drink the milk?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’m so sorry. 😢

As far as I’m aware, there is no withdrawal time for Red Cell.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You don't have to worry about Redcell. You can drink the milk.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Should I do the Red Cell and lemon oil for a week and then weekly or daily until conditions improve?


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Also, how often should I give b complex and the 50/50 ACV and water?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

BV Farms said:


> Should I do the Red Cell and lemon oil for a week and then weekly or daily until conditions improve?


Yes..do dailybfor a week, then once a week until improvement is noticed


BV Farms said:


> Also, how often should I give b complex and the 50/50 ACV and water?


Once a day until you see famacha improvement


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ☝


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's a quick update on the rest of the herd.
Almost everybody had been given the five days on LOH. Any with a FAMACHA of 4 or 5 got red cell, lemon EO, ACV water mix, and B complex. Things just weren't improving as quickly as I would have liked, so I treated the goats at 4 or 5 with LOH at the dosage for chronic parasites, as well as giving a good dose of Safeguard. My anemic, dry doe now is scoring between a 2 or 3! She has red hips, so I will dose her and anybody else who looks to need it with a copper bolus. The others with severe anemia are in milk, and are recovering, just more slowly. Praise God! I will continue in the anemia support for them. Thanks so much for your help! 😀


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad there is improvement, good work.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I have still been giving them all of the supplements that were suggested, as they still have a FAMACHA of 3 or higher. (They are improving though)
Will the extended use of ACV harm them? I tried switching to every other day, but their FAMACHA dropped quickly.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

MeadowMistLabs.com is well known, respected and a commonly used resource for fecal testing. The forms and detailed instructions for submitting mail in samples are found on their website. The results, which include an exact count of the EPG and the type(s) of worms will be returned to you through your email account. 

Once the results are back, there are members that will be able to help you with determining which product(s) would be the most beneficial and the recommended dosages.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I copper bolused most of my herd a few weeks ago.
I administered the full, adult bolus.
A few are still looking a bit deficient. (Copper colored fur on hips).
I am supplementing with copper sulfate in their feed weekly, so will this correct what the bolus didn't?
How often can they be bolused? The container says only every 6-8 months.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may be the copper sulfate causing issues. That is used for wounds on hoofs.

Copper oxide bolus, are the proper ones given for copper deficiency.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> It may be the copper sulfate causing issues. That is used for wounds on hoofs.
> 
> Copper oxide bolus, are the proper ones given for copper deficiency.


Thanks! 
I gave the copper oxide bolus, and then just gave a pinch of copper sulfate to the milkers weekly, as several people recommended it.
I'll stop giving it and see if that helps. 😀


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Let us know.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I ran a fecal myself. I saw 39 Large American Liver Flukes in a two goat sample.
I'm guessing this is a largish wormload?


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

They improved immensely when I gave the LOH acute dosage a month or two ago, but quickly regressed when they finished it.
I do give the normal dose weekly.
Maybe I should have done it again 2 weeks later, like with the chemical dewormers?
Should I give them another acute dose, but follow it up 2 weeks later with another acute dose?


----------

